# New experiment!



## mgboy (Jan 17, 2007)

Even have some bracing in the bottom bit of the cabinet.










Here's where the experiment part comes in










Tweeter will be mounted in that board on top, which isn't fastened down so I can position it where I need to. The thing is, sitting at my computer, I'm fairly close the wall, but have to have my speakers placed fairly far apart Left-to-right, so I figured I could toe the speakers in a bit, and have the tweeters closer to in line AND have the woofer and tweeter mechanically aligned at the same time. I'll see how it turns out. I have a feeling there will be felt (a lot of) employed. 



Getting the sub fixed and prep for finishing. Dual opposed MAW15, sealed obviously.


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

Open baffle tweeters can sound wonderful. Are you using a dipole driver or a conventional closed-back tweeter?


----------



## mgboy (Jan 17, 2007)

No, for this experiment I'll be using DX25's since I had 3 laying around, lol.


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

DX25s are fine sounding.  Flush mount and round over the baffle edges and it'll work just fine.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

dyohn said:


> Open baffle tweeters can sound wonderful. Are you using a dipole driver or a conventional closed-back tweeter?


Agreed. I plan to mount my dome and tweeter on a open baffle. Only a woofer really needs the box.:bigsmile:


----------



## mgboy (Jan 17, 2007)

Template










Four..legs?










Coming together well.










Thin, thin veneer. Good thing it was cheap.


----------



## evilskillit (Oct 7, 2008)

Lookin pretty neat so far. It'll be interesting to see what the result is.


----------

